# Incoming Seiko King Quartz 1975



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive been after one of these for a while a bit of background from wus....seiko branding dictionary...

*- KS (King Seiko):* (Sub-brand) - A high grade watch that was second to the GS as the most top of the line Seiko during the 1960's and 70's. Some of the models featured an unique external adjusting screw so that if it was fast or slow the movement could be adjusted with out removing the movement from the case (was one piece case in the beginning). Later versions of the KS were in the Vanes line which was a funky mode line of the 1970's

And a useful link

https://mollewatch.com/blogg/seiko-grand-king-quartz-a-hidden-treasure-from-the-70s/

explaining how during the period when quartz was king...pardon the pun the King Quartz and Grand Quartz replaced the GS and King Seiko automatic in Seikos top line up

nb

"Everyone wanted the latest and greatest, quartz! With a precision that was way better than any mechanical watch and the coolness with something modern, electronic on the wrist Seiko also discontinued the Grand Seiko (the GS label did not reappear until 1988 as quartz and 10 years later, 1998, as mechanicals with the 9S caliber) and the King Seiko lines around 1973-1974.

Instead the GS and KS series were replaced with Grand Quartz and King Quartz."

Over to some pics, the case will need a slight polish probably in reality cape cod will revive it enough whilst retaining the lines and genuine appeal of age, its not mint, but the dial case crown and crystal are all very presentable and im sure will look better in the flesh. Importantly it has the all important original crown and case back (that sometimes gets swapped out if the battery compartment seal fails. Some pics. Its the design i wanted with the smooth straight rolex alike angles (pardon me)....Its nicely original and im sure a cape cod will have it sparkling and remove the swirlies (which is part of the fun). Said to be in good working order etc and coming from a seller in Japan with good feed back (these are stupidly priced outside of Japan i think.) I'll get better pics up and impressions when it arrives.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="75.00"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/74332271_142653957052865_7665144664776769536_n.jpg?_nc_cat=100&_nc_oc=AQlqKGqbwqA-S903HXnc7hISHijpceYzIWzOD8jrqiSAqqatTUFtef9Wg9jVHphJxnNo9Ka2yPEpXW8x7yjx1Ize&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=1baf038eb4b44ea357e48ecf3a552713&oe=5E16DDA1[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="75.00"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/74685218_142654010386193_3169558535847542784_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_oc=AQlHsrQEkQFGysRij2Nk50SPSINJUKDAwTTFGRnlFmSQbYonT6wx6pQUiOPEthZ_b4wK9TVu61L4QuHQ0DgX00OG&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=c912758600c05bba812265d31900018c&oe=5E2CBC3B[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="75.00"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73395418_142654113719516_3391644719128772608_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_oc=AQnAvfumAHdMoi1PC4WCk-5JeATCH2FbF3_SYV3FsG_3PMQJ_y008Nb3O2z7El73IXm-VOVeU6Ou8PkrbFtZAWqs&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=dca0f6b489309356282ab898c203c2da&oe=5E210BB0[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="75.00"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73076360_142654087052852_1335115189829238784_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_oc=AQl5PX3ITV32pGJ8VRBEzBGEHhUvrCxvlYecGwuE1PgnRgXOh18nqZpEh7GtmQCCzTc4ZSOSVuZS_3SnTlGcsHRh&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=4cff77ab41cdbfe5c0b47825ac7bddef&oe=5E1F070C[/IMG]

[IMG alt="GQKQList.jpg" data-ratio="51.08"]https://mollewatch.files.wordpress.com/2017/08/gqkqlist.jpg?w=648[/IMG]


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would just love to refurb that for you.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jmm1 said:


> I would just love to refurb that for you.


 thanks jimm what were you thinking of? Im thinking all is very nice and the case just wants as light a polish as possible? I enjoy that bit and im thinking a light going over with cape cod will be enough or if necessary a little metal polish like meguiars?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would bring it back to the original finish or close too.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jmm1 said:


> I would bring it back to the original finish or close too.


 sounds great!

nice watches arent they ill get more pics on when it arrives.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive found a full article on the 4822 - 8000 movement which is useful to have.

https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2015/06/28/seiko-king-quartz-4822-8000-an-unrecognised-gem/


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely looking Seiko , Nigel . Should look even better after a polish :thumbsup:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

My understanding (there is plenty of conflicting info out there!) is that King Seiko was Daini's answer to Suwa's GS rather than being a second tier. KQ and GQ are the same.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

the article confirms thats the catalogue number allocated by seiko for the white dial is QNE010 (next to it the blue dial QNE011). Catalogue dates from 1976 when the line of King Quartz 4820 were introduced and retailed at about 51000 yen (£76). Twice the price of a 6105-8110 diver at the time and about half the price of a rolex dj at £160.

[IMG alt="Nuance Communications, Inc." data-ratio="83.93"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/6105-1976-catalgoue.jpg?w=529&h=444[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Nuance Communications, Inc." data-ratio="95.09"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/1976-seiko-king-quartz-catalogue.jpg?w=529&h=503[/IMG]

"I am not at all clear to what extent the 4840 series fitted to the Grand Quartz's distinguishes itself from the 4820 series but both movements, with 7 jewels, trimmer condensers and a high level of finishing certainly look several cuts above the disposable mass produced quartz movements fitted to many modern quartz watches."

[IMG alt="Seiko 4822 movement cover" data-ratio="71.27"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/seiko-4822-movement-cover.jpg?w=529&h=377[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Seiko 4822A" data-ratio="97.92"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/seiko-4822a.jpg?w=529&h=518[/IMG]

"Having reassembled the case back parts and refitted the new battery, I was rather startled to see the seconds hand leap forward 10 seconds to the 12 mark when I pulled out the crown to the time-setting position. Rather than this being some sort of fault, it is in fact a feature, there to aid in the rapid synchronization of time when resetting the watch."



Tazmo61 said:


> Lovely looking Seiko , Nigel . Should look even better after a polish :thumbsup:


 yes im looking forward to sprucing it up and possibly putting it on a di moddel lizard? The pictures in the article of a nos one confirm the case is fully polished without brushing so it should be fairly easy to clean up without losing and of the definition.

[IMG alt="Seiko King Quartz crown" data-ratio="98.30"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/seiko-king-quartz-crown.jpg?w=529&h=520[/IMG]

it also seems the crystal is AR coated (assuming it is original that is) and if its sapphire which i expect it might be then it very likely is.

[IMG alt="Seiko 4822 KQ" data-ratio="92.44"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/seiko-4822-kq.jpg?w=529&h=489[/IMG]

ive got the same teju lizard on my skyliner so will probably match them as i like it a lot its the best strap ive had.

[IMG alt="Seiko King Quartz" data-ratio="74.48"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/seiko-king-quartz.jpg?w=529&h=394[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Seiko 4822" data-ratio="66.92"]https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/seiko-4822.jpg?w=529&h=354[/IMG]



ziggy1024 said:


> My understanding (there is plenty of conflicting info out there!) is that King Seiko was Daini's answer to Suwa's GS rather than being a second tier. KQ and GQ are the same.


 thank you thats good to know and obviously im very pleased with that too! Thanks for clarifying ive read else where that seiko had a clever policy to get their factories to compete directly with each other in order to improve quality!

(These pictures of the nos blue dial will be a good reference when i polish the case and bezel)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just paid the £32 duty online on this as its arrived in the UK...at the local sorting office. I dont think thats bad all the way from Japan, for a vintage watch that if it was its new counterpart would set me back about a grand in UK vat. I wonder if we will open smugglers coves on the coast like in 1604 when we leave the eu....oh hang on

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Its here....
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

How nice...who needs trade deals









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Look even a charm a butterfly.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Might buy myself a condo.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

All seems good. Its going to get a light clean and polish.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good, Nigel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Looking good, Nigel.


Thanks rog case is coming up nice with a bit of elbow grease and polish.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

All marks are coming out









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry for not spotting this excellent thread earlier, dear @Nigelp. Thanks for introducing the Seiko king Quartz on both a personal level and as a general model for us to take note of.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

> Sorry for not spotting this excellent thread earlier, dear @Nigelp. Thanks for introducing the Seiko king Quartz on both a personal level and as a general model for us to take note of.


 thanks honour :thumbsup:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Another fine job Nigel


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just one amendment, i think i said the watch was a 1985, its not these were made between 1974 and 1981, having received it i can confirm the watch dates to 1975, so it isnt that long into quartz production, only about 6 years after the intro of the astron, the feel is very 70's, the case is quiet deep and chunky but very sleek in profile, but its definitely 70's. By 1985 seiko had moved onto ultra slim quartz.

to quote from the article

Instead the GS and KS series were replaced with Grand Quartz and King Quartz.

Between 1974 and 1981 a large number of watches were introduced in these lines.

this is something ive noticed with mine which is quiet nice.

"Having reassembled the case back parts and refitted the new battery, I was rather startled to see the seconds hand leap forward 10 seconds to the 12 mark when I pulled out the crown to the time-setting position. Rather than this being some sort of fault, it is in fact a feature, there to aid in the rapid synchronization of time when resetting the watch."

a nice touch

also i can confirm the ar coating on the crystal it often looks like there is no glass there at all

"it's the AR coating that dominates proceedings:"


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

furthermore the case design is very sleek known as the grammer of design. Im sure @badgersdad mentioned that a few years ago.

There is more to appreciate too in the case, reminiscent of the 'Grammar of Design' motif used in the Grand Seiko's produced from the late 1960's to mid-70's.

All in all it feels high quality especially for a watch thats nearly 50 years old, to have AR coatings is something else...for example the swiss including rolex and omega were still using resin crystals and this had an AR coated sapphire...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally finished refreshing the case. It wasnt to hard just time consuming. Most of the marks were very light. So 800 then 2000 wet and dry and then a polish finishing with cape cod has seen the case come up mint and retain its all important sharp edges.

Ive ordered a fluco croco in matt black for it.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, a marvellous marathon thread @Nigelp - a labour of love and a watch to treasure.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if these battery compartments should have an o ring gasket seal on them? Mine is very easy to undo with finger pressure. If so where to get from? Thanks










Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

That's good looking job Nige. Well done mate!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> That's good looking job Nige. Well done mate!


 cheers mate, it makes for a nice sort of class vintage beater, i guess it would have been a bit posh when new, now i guess its a bit spivy like driving around in an old Jag arthur daley style. :laugh:

[IMG alt="Image result for Jaguar xj series 2" data-ratio="74.98"]https://www.classics-oldtimers-cars.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/6-50-1023x767.jpg[/IMG]

a lot of fun


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've always fancied a Seiko Skyline but know nowt about vintage :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> I've always fancied a Seiko Skyline but know nowt about vintage :laughing2dw:


 great watches just sold one on here thing to remeber with vintage is you can be left at the side of the road thumbing a lift and wondering what the time is...try a liner

ask @BondandBigM


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just one update...seal or no seal on the battery compartment of these....it seems it doesnt have one. Ive looked at pictures across the net and had the feeler gauges out and the recess and the flange would not take a rubber seal it seems....probably why the watch makes no claims for water resistance. Odd but true it seems.

In terms of securing it it is merely an interference fit. But what keeps it secure is actually battery pressure. Overtime the terminal gets pressed down. It is designed to push the battery against the cover and thereby put pressure on the flange between cover and case back. Simple but it works but no wonder a few get lost over the years...as seen in the pics.























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> Just one update...seal or no seal on the battery compartment of these...


 I was just looking at a 1977 model (it's all your fault @Nigelp!) and the picture does clearly show an O-ring fitted to the battery cover. Of course, that doesn't mean they were still fitting them in '85. But I thought I should tell you.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Boots said:


> I was just looking at a 1977 model (it's all your fault @Nigelp!) and the picture does clearly show an O-ring fitted to the battery cover. Of course, that doesn't mean they were still fitting them in '85. But I thought I should tell you.


 yes thanks very much appreciated mines a 1975 btw i got the date wrong have you a link so i can see? thanks Nigel

ive measured it at 13.5mm and 0.5 depth so i might get an o ring in that range to try.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> have you a link so i can see?


 Here you go -->









The original auction is number 362795802039


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Boots said:


> Here you go -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perfect thanks ive ordered a pack of 12mm to 16mm x 0.5mm of the bay youve confirmed it for me i thought there was my dad convinced me there wasnt one being an engineer...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> furthermore the case design is very sleek known as the grammer of design. Im sure @badgersdad mentioned that a few years ago.
> 
> There is more to appreciate too in the case, reminiscent of the 'Grammar of Design' motif used in the Grand Seiko's produced from the late 1960's to mid-70's.
> 
> All in all it feels high quality especially for a watch thats nearly 50 years old, to have AR coatings is something else...for example the swiss including rolex and omega were still using resin crystals and this had an AR coated sapphire...


 From a Worn and Wound article about Taro Tanaka -

Inspired in part by the art of gem cutting, Tanaka delved into the philosophy of watch design. By 1962, he developed a series of rules for just that; he called it the "Grammar of Design." The "Grammar of Design" boiled down to four basic tenets. First, all surfaces and angles from the case, dial, hands, and indices had to be flat and geometrically perfect to best reflect light. Second, bezels were to be simple two-dimensional faceted curves. Third, no visual distortion was to be tolerated from any angle, and all cases and dials should be mirror-finished. Finally, all cases must be unique, with no more generic round case designs. Tanaka's new design agenda led to more stringent manufacturing controls on Seiko's end, which Tanaka believed was fundamental to match the quality being put out by the Swiss. This pared down philosophy began at the top with Grand Seiko and King Seiko first receiving the benefits, the former unveiling the 4420-9000 in 1967. These early watches still stand as the purest examples of Tanaka's philosophy, and have rightly earned their collectible status.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Andy thats great

ive just received the fluco croco for it and a new battery seal will be here by week end. Its probably my favourite to date.

Fluco straps are another of my favourite this matt croco was only 14 quid from nick at uk watch straps. Fluco are handmade german straps and great quality especially for less than 20 quid. I thought of putting it on another di moddel lizard like my old skyliner as they are a nice strap. But keeping things period i think lizard was a 1960s fashion and by the 70s croco was in. The bolder pattern certainly goes well with the confident no nonsense styling of the king seiko.
























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> Fluco straps are another of my favourite this matt croco was only 14 quid from nick at uk watch straps.


 That's a great strap. The lizard was a bit too shiny for my liking, so I hunted around for some thinner to knock it back with. All I could find was a little bottle of homemade palinka (Hungarian schnapps) given to us by my wife's uncle. Little bit of that on a cotton wool pad and I soon wiped the top of the gloss coat off leaving it semi-shiny.

Tastes alright too. Goodness knows what it does to your stomach. :wacko:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> just received the fluco croco for it


 That strap looks great on your new watch. You have really done a great job.

When I manage to track down a KQ at a reasonable price (I was outbid on last night's) I may contract out the clean up to you!



badgersdad said:


> Tastes alright too


 Just put our minds at ease.. it wasn't the cotton wool that had stripped off the gloss coat that you tasted?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> That's a great strap. The lizard was a bit too shiny for my liking, so I hunted around for some thinner to knock it back with. All I could find was a little bottle of homemade palinka (Hungarian schnapps) given to us by my wife's uncle. Little bit of that on a cotton wool pad and I soon wiped the top of the gloss coat off leaving it semi-shiny.
> Tastes alright too. Goodness knows what it does to your stomach.


My black lizard was very shiny when it came and after a few weeks of normal handling on off etc. The shine just disappeared leaving a semi matt and it looked much better so i know what you mean.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



badgersdad said:


> That's a great strap. The lizard was a bit too shiny for my liking, so I hunted around for some thinner to knock it back with. All I could find was a little bottle of homemade palinka (Hungarian schnapps) given to us by my wife's uncle. Little bit of that on a cotton wool pad and I soon wiped the top of the gloss coat off leaving it semi-shiny.
> Tastes alright too. Goodness knows what it does to your stomach.


My black lizard was very shiny when it came and after a few weeks of normal handling on off etc. The shine just disappeared leaving a semi matt and it looked much better so i know what you mean.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Boots said:


> Just put our minds at ease.. it wasn't the cotton wool that had stripped off the gloss coat that you tasted?


Thanks, i do like fluco ive had 3 their consul for a tenner, hunter rallye for 20 quid which is the most natural artisan type leather ive had at any price, really nice aged feel to it and this croco or kroco as the germans name it. They are great for the price and each one goes through a 50 step process hand made in the black forest. So theres a fair bit of work goes into them for a bargain price. The result is a very natural feel.

I hope you find a kq or gq, mine came from japan theres more choice, prices are sensible and import duty was 30 quid. I paid 120 quid for it, add to that import and it stands me at 150 quid. With the case polished up it looks almost as good as some of the 3 or 400 quid uk ones. I could have the crystal replaced and then apart from a bit of marking on the dial edge it would be excellent. It runs spot on so i would certainly look at the ones for sale in japan. You should get a nice one for 200 or less. Ebay is the best bet...avoid the overpriced uk dealers.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Boots said:


> That strap looks great on your new watch. You have really done a great job.
> 
> When I manage to track down a KQ at a reasonable price (I was outbid on last night's) I may contract out the clean up to you!
> 
> Just put our minds at ease.. it wasn't the cotton wool that had stripped off the gloss coat that you tasted?


 :biggrin:

It would be rude to use booze as a solvent without having a little sip. it would probably taste better with a little bit of strap gloss dissolved in it. I haven't tried (yet).


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> It would be rude to use booze as a solvent without having a little sip. it would probably taste better with a little bit of strap gloss dissolved in it. I haven't tried (yet).


 it sounds like the stuff my mum and dad brought back from cyprus, they went into the mountains and bought it off a local who was brewing the stuff, it was some sort of famous local short, when they got the bottle the old lady touched her forehead to indicate you were supposed to dab it on if you had a pain, they gave my gran a bottle it was like 80% or something daft, my gran drank it neat and was ok just fine in fact, but her mate another old woman was out for 48 hours and had the shakes...but my gran had Irish blood so it was like pop to her. She was still going to Benidorm when she was 88 and having champagne for breakfast, she lived until she was 96 and makes @BondandBigM look like your local vicar.

@Boots this looks a good price and looks fairly clean with bracelet too, dial looks good and case.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-KING-QUARTZ-4823-8130-watch-i19093043/293270119810?hash=item444842e582:g:-bsAAOSw~MZdnegc


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> it sounds like the stuff my mum and dad brought back from cyprus, they went into the mountains and bought it off a local who was brewing the stuff, it was some sort of famous local short, when they got the bottle the old lady touched her forehead to indicate you were supposed to dab it on if you had a pain, they gave my gran a bottle it was like 80% or something daft, my gran drank it neat and was ok just fine in fact, but her mate another old woman was out for 48 hours and had the shakes...but my gran had Irish blood so it was like pop to her. She was still going to Benidorm when she was 88 and having champagne for breakfast, she lived until she was 96 and makes @BondandBigM look like your local vicar.


 In Hungary you are allowed to distil for your own use either 100 litres of 70 proof or 70 litres of 100 proof per adult before you pay duty on it. I forget which, but it's academic really.That's a lot of homemade booze flooding round the country. It's a wonder they aren't all blind.

I don't like the idea of Bond looking like a vicar at all. Most disturbing.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@Boots this ones a rather nice twin quotes no date which is the top of the range dress version

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-King-Quartz-Twin-Vintage-No-Date-From-Japan/133142191862?hash=item1effe49ef6:g:mDIAAOSw7A9dGfd5



badgersdad said:


> I don't like the idea of Bond looking like a vicar at all. Most disturbing.


 very true you wouldnt want to be in the choir on his alter. It would be like that horror film where the vicar or priest drives out the demon and ends up with it in him :laugh:

@Jet Jetski pointed out the connection with area 51 and bond admitted getting lost in area 51, to which Jet pointed out he must have also been found there....which tickled me :laugh:

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="56.25"]https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/912/cpsprodpb/AECD/production/_107894744_alien976.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for bondandbigm thewatchforum" data-ratio="75.00"]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2019_01/DSCN0379_zpsrvosoyqs.jpg.51cdb9fd18a9e69929a383255aa3316e.jpg[/IMG]

i would not want to upset him! :swoon:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> @Boots this ones a rather nice twin quotes no date which is the top of the range dress version
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-King-Quartz-Twin-Vintage-No-Date-From-Japan/133142191862?hash=item1effe49ef6:g:mDIAAOSw7A9dGfd5


 The case shape on that does nothing for me. I'd wait for a proper case shape like a little modern GS.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> The case shape on that does nothing for me. I'd wait for a proper case shape like a little modern GS.


 which one is that Andy? It sounds good, i like the ones with lugs and fairly standard cases not quiet as keen on the lug less integrated bracelet ones but i agree there isnt really any of the design grammer there is more 80's, i still like it, but would be interested in example of the ones that look like a modern gs if i can find one. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> which one is that Andy? It sounds good, i like the ones with lugs and fairly standard cases not quiet as keen on the lug less integrated bracelet ones but i agree there isnt really any of the design grammer there is more 80's, i still like it, but would be interested in example of the ones that look like a modern gs if i can find one. :thumbsup:


 The 5626-7040 is I think the finest case shape king seiko made. The 4820 series king quartz come closest to that. Ideally with date only, no day. So like yours Nigel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> The 5626-7040 is I think the finest case shape king seiko made. The 4820 series king quartz come closest to that. Ideally with date only, no day. So like yours Nigel.


Oh thanks Andy thats good to know and i'll look that one up. Yes i googled grand seiko quartz and the new ones do look quiet similar to mine but bigger with wider lugs but the shape is still there. Yeh these are good value for a few hundred quid from Japan. Bit of a hidden gem like the chap says in the link in my op.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> The 5626-7040 is I think the finest case shape king seiko made. The 4820 series king quartz come closest to that. Ideally with date only, no day. So like yours Nigel. :thumbsup:


 thanks andy theres one on the bay....not cheap though. @Boots....it is very similar like you say to the 4822 8000 like mine and yes very muck alike the modern gs quartz...theyre bargains really.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXC-KING-SEIKO-CHRONOMETER-5626-7040-25J-Automatic-1971-From-JAPAN/174081761092?hash=item288814df44:g:weUAAOSw7Z5dukQA

they all seem to be day dates though. this is nice.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-KING-SEIKO-HI-BEAT-5626-7110-AUTOMATIC-DAY-DATE-25J-1972-Black-From-JAPAN/173842343097?hash=item2879cfa4b9:g:x88AAOSw6fBcYL6D

[IMG alt="Image result for king seiko 5626-7040" data-ratio="80.75"]https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D67dGkrWsAIBL66.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> View attachment 19362


 is that your own Andy? I remember you having a KS auto about 5 years ago unless im wrong?

id better correct the title in one post @Roger the Dodger or any other mod can you change the title to 1975 instead of 1985 please, it might help with info seaches out there on the web, i got it wrong mines a 75 these ceased in 81. Thank you Nigel.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> is that your own Andy? I remember you having a KS auto about 5 years ago unless im wrong?
> 
> id better correct the title in one post @Roger the Dodger or any other mod can you change the title to 1975 instead of 1985 please, it might help with info seaches out there on the web, i got it wrong mines a 75 these ceased in 81. Thank you Nigel.


 No, this is mine. My phone camera is useless though.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> No, this is mine. My phone camera is useless though.
> 
> View attachment 19363


 nice i think the last time i saw it was Christmas circa 2015? I'd just bought a 1972 Omega Geneve at the time. My omega is long gone, i realised i prefer the higher end seiko for right or wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> id better correct the title in one post @Roger the Dodger or any other mod can you change the title to 1975 instead of 1985 please,


 Sorted, Nige. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> nice i think the last time i saw it was Christmas circa 2015? I'd just bought a 1972 Omega Geneve at the time. My omega is long gone, i realised i prefer the higher end seiko for right or wrong. :thumbsup:


 I bought it from Trigger years ago. I've considered selling it but the dial and case don't quite match so the value is comparatively low. It needs a service too. Doesn't come out very often.

I remember that Omega. It was nice. I fancied a dynamic at one point, God only knows why.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> I bought it from Trigger years ago. I've considered selling it but the dial and case don't quite match so the value is comparatively low. It needs a service too. Doesn't come out very often.
> 
> I remember that Omega. It was nice. I fancied a dynamic at one point, God only knows why.


 if i still had the omega andy it would be in the post tonight for a swap.

ive had a dynamic and consty lol and a rolex ceramic daytona. :laugh:

the latter went with the s550 amg but fortunately not free in the glovebox like my old seamaster 120m did in my old porsche 928 lol...i forgot it was there when i sold the car.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorted, Nige. :thumbsup:


 thanks rog i know i act daft sometimes, but you are a good en mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Right the moment of truth...jetjetski im going to remove the selotape from the back thats kept the water out and try and insert a sump gasket.....ignore the balaclava along with ladies stockings thats just a tool of the trade...all its a 12mm by .5mm to go over a 13.5 mil stretch.































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Perfect. I had to use a upvc window key....another tool of the trade...to nip it up. Theres tension there now and water resistance. Just to polish the sticky tape off now.










Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

I would highly recommend the ebay supplier all in individual hand written packs. A touch of personal old fashioned service, from an old watch maker. Nice to see. And look at the lovely stamp with mary and baby jesus on. Lovely.

















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Yay! Good job!

I think you should take the rest of the day off - either that or carry on whatever you do with the balaclava, stockings and a window opening key...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Boots said:


> Yay! Good job!
> 
> I think you should take the rest of the day off - either that or carry on whatever you do with the balaclava, stockings and a window opening key...


 thank you, yes i will wait while cover of darkness before i put on my balaclava, ladies stockings. But the important thing is thats the KS restored, only needed a light going over really. Yep im really chuffed.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

if anyone fancies a seiko like my king seiko with the same case the dial off a ks but the movement out of a QZ which was the run of the mill at the time, theres a nice looking one on the bay for 50 quid, in effect its a bargain KS alike all the looks of a mini GS but with the QZ movement. Its got a bracelet on it too looks original, might even buy it to put that on the ks.


----------

